
Ask HN: Why can't I copy and paste into HTML fields? - danmccorm
I&#x27;ve noticed a trend to prevent copying and pasting into HTML fields which I find quite irrational.  Doesn&#x27;t accuracy increase if I&#x27;m allowed to copy and paste something?  Presently, I&#x27;m prevented from copying a checking account number into a field, so I have to type it out by hand, which is much more error-prone.  Does anyone know why sites do this?
======
lsiunsuex
1 reason I can think of is when copying and pasting - the text formatting used
from where you copied the string from can come over with the text. So your not
pasting in just a number but potentially html / css with it.

For obvious reasons, this could be a problem and instead of stripping the html
/ css / garbage - it's easier to just prevent the action entirely.

